# Survival use story



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm sure one of us has actually had to use the paracord we wear daily in a survival situation. I would like to hear some stories where your paracord was used. I don't have a story, and hopefully never will.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

This is a good thread.I don't have a story,but I do always keep 5 feet of para cord that I use for every day task.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

I lost a bungee on a motorcycle road trip. Unraveled a bracelet and secured the dry bags.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> I lost a bungee on a motorcycle road trip. Unraveled a bracelet and secured the dry bags.


 Came in handy huh! Something like this I can deal with, I just don't want to use it to make shelter out of sticks because I'm stranded somewhere lol.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

No stories here. Hopefully I won't have any real survival stories.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Aug 9, 2013)

How about a silly/romantic story? Kathleen and I first uh.. "got together" in my 10x10 Cabela's Outback Lodge, hereinafter referred to as "the Magic Tent." It has a significance to us, as does just being out alone together in a tent. She wanted me to propose in the Magic Tent. 

Later, we decided a stay at the nice Tulalip Resort/Casino Hotel would be OK. So I stuck a ball of paracord into my bag (there's usually some in the car). When we got back to our room that night, I pulled out the paracord, strung it up, and using the sheets, bedspread, etc. from the king sized bed, constructed a tent in the hotel room. That was where I proposed. She loved it. We had a great night! 

And oh yeah, it's been a fantastic marriage!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

HamiltonFelix said:


> How about a silly/romantic story? Kathleen and I first uh.. "got together" in my 10x10 Cabela's Outback Lodge, hereinafter referred to as "the Magic Tent." It has a significance to us, as does just being out alone together in a tent. She wanted me to propose in the Magic Tent.
> 
> Later, we decided a stay at the nice Tulalip Resort/Casino Hotel would be OK. So I stuck a ball of paracord into my bag (there's usually some in the car). When we got back to our room that night, I pulled out the paracord, strung it up, and using the sheets, bedspread, etc. from the king sized bed, constructed a tent in the hotel room. That was where I proposed. She loved it. We had a great night!
> 
> And oh yeah, it's been a fantastic marriage!


 I like that! Good work sir


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

HamiltonFelix said:


> How about a silly/romantic story? Kathleen and I first uh.. "got together" in my 10x10 Cabela's Outback Lodge, hereinafter referred to as "the Magic Tent." It has a significance to us, as does just being out alone together in a tent. She wanted me to propose in the Magic Tent.
> 
> Later, we decided a stay at the nice Tulalip Resort/Casino Hotel would be OK. So I stuck a ball of paracord into my bag (there's usually some in the car). When we got back to our room that night, I pulled out the paracord, strung it up, and using the sheets, bedspread, etc. from the king sized bed, constructed a tent in the hotel room. That was where I proposed. She loved it. We had a great night!
> 
> And oh yeah, it's been a fantastic marriage!


Fantastic! Well played sir! :2thmup:


----------



## Wonk (Aug 11, 2013)

Not my story but my nephews. He and his bride were staying at the inlaw's cabin in the boonies of Missouri. He walked out on the second floor deck wearing a robe and his ever present paracord bracelet to drink his morning coffee. His wife came out to join him and when she closed the door behind her it locked, stranding them on the deck. The only solutions were to break the door glass or unravel the bracelet and use it to lower his wife to the ground below to go around to unlock the door. She's a tiny little thing but I'm sure it had to be uncomfortable for her with just a loop of paracord around her under her arms but it worked.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Wonk said:


> Not my story but my nephews. He and his bride were staying at the inlaw's cabin in the boonies of Missouri. He walked out on the second floor deck wearing a robe and his ever present paracord bracelet to drink his morning coffee. His wife came out to join him and when she closed the door behind her it locked, stranding them on the deck. The only solutions were to break the door glass or unravel the bracelet and use it to lower his wife to the ground below to go around to unlock the door. She's a tiny little thing but I'm sure it had to be uncomfortable for her with just a loop of paracord around her under her arms but it worked.


 Ok that one is actually pretty cool. Glad she was a good sport about it lol


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

I didnt need it to survive by anymeans, but I have used it a few times.

Once, I lost a hood latch on my wagoneer and the hood was listing up in the wind on the highway. I was afraid it would tweak the sheet metal. I grabbed some 550 I had and tied the hood down to the bumper, problem solved.

I also kept a good 6' length on the stock of my AR15. We were out shooting once and I accidentally shot the chain holding up our steel target. Off came the paracord and tied the chain back together. Shoot on!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> Once, I lost a hood latch on my wagoneer and the hood was listing up in the wind on the highway. I was afraid it would tweak the sheet metal. I grabbed some 550 I had and tied the hood down to the bumper, problem solved.


 Good thinking. Saved you some body work lol.


----------



## lesleyo (Oct 18, 2013)

Paracord hasnt caught on in the UK yet. So when I explain to people about what it is and why braclets etc are made of it they laugh,,,,,,,"So I am stuck in the middle of no where, broken leg, need to strap a branch to it but before that I have to spend half an hour unravelling the cord!!"

Which is why I asked in a previous thread about quick release bracelets

I used on of my paracord dog leads to tie the rear doors of my van together when I collected a sofa last week.


----------



## Themarine (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm going on a survival camp out hopefully this weekend and I know for sure I'll be using paracord. Hopefully I can get a chance to make some cool things I've learned!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Themarine said:


> I'm going on a survival camp out hopefully this weekend and I know for sure I'll be using paracord. Hopefully I can get a chance to make some cool things I've learned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Good luck and be safe.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

I like wearing the quick deployment bracelets. I've used them to re-tie a loose load in the pick up truck to secure it. Also , my son and I forgot our stringer out catfishing. We loaded it up with our 10 cat limit.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice work ^


----------



## Anderson4456 (Mar 10, 2014)

I lost a strap on a camping bag at deer camp and had to use a paracord cobra braid to use a strap


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

catfish said:


> I like wearing the quick deployment bracelets. I've used them to re-tie a loose load in the pick up truck to secure it. Also , my son and I forgot our stringer out catfishing. We loaded it up with our 10 cat limit.


Nice looking catch! 



Anderson4456 said:


> I lost a strap on a camping bag at deer camp and had to use a paracord cobra braid to use a strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Welcome to the forum! Good thing you had some paracord with you.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Nice looking catch!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Good thing you had some paracord with you.


We limited out 3 times that week. Open water just a month away on inland lakes here in Michigan.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

catfish said:


> We limited out 3 times that week. Open water just a month away on inland lakes here in Michigan.


I haven't been fishing in many, many, years.


----------



## 2GuysPara-Cord (Apr 7, 2014)

I've used it to drag deer out of the woods and to string them up in the barn rafters 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

The proverbial tent tie down at the beach when a storm came through. Didn't actually use a bracelet but some loose cord I keep with me at all times.


----------

